# False accusation by pax as retaliation



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ant advice please?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Deny.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

🤷‍♂️ Tell them you smoke crack not weed in your reply. Pax is clearly lying -o:

Their response will be the same regardless.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you operate in a state where it's legal? Not that it's okay to drive high but hello, we pick up people and it is perfectly legal for them to Smoke & then ride in a vehicle. Passengers still try to pull that bullshit here, saying the car smells like weed. 🤦


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

I was wondering that too. I'm in California where pot is legal.

To make things more ironic, I think the pickup was at some kind of dispensary, which means pax was smelling his upper lip ...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

That's some BS. Normally I'd suggest going to a Hub to get it straightened out but since they're all closed... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> That's some BS. Normally I'd suggest going to a Hub to get it straightened out but since they're all closed... &#129335;‍♀


No phone support either.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> No phone support either.


Yeah you may be screwed for the time being. Uber sux.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Pandemic Protocol is car windows OPEN
As in, fresh air from the outside going to the inside of vehicle cabin.

no more odors


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Tell them MJ is for ******* and that you’re into heavier things. They’ll simply dismiss it as false and give you a canned response how it’s important to get both sides of the story and that they weren’t accusing you blah blah....


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Inform Uber that your pax failed to properly identify the odor, and that the odor detected was from the corpse you are carrying around in your trunk... 😂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They were hustiling a free ride. If they report you for "being high", "being drunk", "the car smelled like weed/alcohol", both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* refund the customer, give them a coupon for more free or cheap rides then waitlist you for anything from twenty four hours to fourteen days. Given this COVID-19 business, you might get waitlisted even longer. Their "investigation" consists of letting your reply sit there, then, when they decide to relent, they restore your access. You do get a strike against your account. This means that two more false reports and it is Permanent De-Activation Station for you.

Some states actually require that Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r* suspend you immediately upon receipt of such a report, but, they do this anyhow, even though they have no way of substantiating the customer's complaint. Both of them will admit that they know that people make false reports. In an honest moment, they will admit that they are sure that most of the reports are false and the complainants are only trying to hustle a free ride.

There are social media groups devoted to hustling, gaming and scamming F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft*. One of the common suggestions is that riders tell the TNC that the driver was "high" or "drunk".

The result it that the customer gets free rides, F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* make themselves look like Responsible Corporate Citizens and the driver gets bent over and dry-reamed, as usual. Everything is done at the *MAXIMUM INCONVENIENCE* of the driver.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Some details I didn't share earlier:

Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.

Whatever faith I had in people took a real beating ...

Edit: I posted this before reading Another Uber Driver's reply. Wow, makes total sense now.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> *Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask.*


One of today's Top 5 LIES:
_I tested negative for covid so i don't need to wear a mask_


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> Whatever faith I had in people took a real beating ...


What he did was BS, straight up. But you ignored the early warning signs of a problem passenger.

I'm not driving right now but when I go back, no mask = no ride. Not just because of COVID but because if they're going to refuse to comply with that reasonable request they're probably going to be a PITA in other ways. And he didn't want the windows down because he was _cold? _It's June, FFS.

If you do eventually get reactivated, learn to read the early warning signs of bad pax and stop the BS before it happens. This pax would've never made it into my car to begin with.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> What he did was BS, straight up. But you ignored the early warning signs of a problem passenger.
> 
> I'm not driving right now but when I go back, no mask = no ride. Not just because of COVID but because if they're going to refuse to comply with that reasonable request they're probably going to be a PITA in other ways. And he didn't want the windows down because he was _cold? _It's June, FFS.
> 
> If you do eventually get reactivated, learn to read the early warning signs of bad pax and stop the BS before it happens. This pax would've never made it into my car to begin with.


*I had a rider Demand I close the windows.*
-I declined and immediately ended the trip a block from p/u location
-Rider refused to exit my vehicle
-I exited Taking my phone & Dashcam and called the Non-emergency &#128680; police number
-Rider overheard, jumped out of vehicle and RAN like she was on fire &#128293;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> *I had a rider Demand I close the windows.*
> -I declined and immediately ended the trip a block from p/u location
> -Rider refused to exit my vehicle
> -I exited Taking my phone & Dashcam and called the Non-emergency &#128680; police number
> -Rider overheard, jumped out of vehicle and RAN like she was on fire &#128293;


I wouldn't have called the cops because someone wanted the windows closed. But, point taken.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I wouldn't have called the cops because someone wanted the windows closed. But, point taken.


I think it was for refusing to exit (trespass), the way I read it.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I wouldn't have called the cops because someone wanted the windows closed. But, point taken.


EXPERIENCE Dictates the "Window demand" is JUST the START of Upcoming issues with this rider


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Edit: I posted this before reading Another Uber Driver's reply. Wow, makes total sense now.


Take a peek at the Complaint Boards. There are one hundred topics about just this kind of hustle. I do not know how long that you have been driving, but I see that you came to the Forum in February of this year. (If no one told you "welcome", I will extend to you a belated "welcome to youpeadotnet). If you are relatively new to this, you will run across all sorts of garbage from the passengers. This is why you will encounter so many jaded posters, here.

I have seen all of this, as I drove a cab for years. I still drive one, but, also I drive UberX and Lyft. I have been at this for some time. Not only have I seen it all, I have forgotten more than most drivers here ever will see; no brag; just fact.

Once I saw your details, ..........................yup, yup, yup, yup, yupper; you got hustled. Some here will tell you that this never has happened to them. They read about it here all the time and it never has happened to them, so it can not be real or frequent. It simply has not happened to those drivers Y-E-T.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Look at the bright side... he cancelled the trip while en route to his destination... at least he will not be able to rate the trip now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AdAstra said:


> EXPERIENCE Dictates the Window demand is JUST the START of Upcoming issues with this rider


..............precisely.......................

When they become demanding, they continue to demand. You can not try to appease these people; they only become more demanding. What you do is evict them immediately. If they balk on the third invitation to exit the vehicle, do not argue, call the police. Just hope that you are in a jurisdiction where they are not disbanding the police and replacing them with Kumbahyah Song Leaders.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some here will tell you that this never has happened to them. They read about it here all the time and it never has happened to them, so it can not be real or frequent. It simply has not happened to those drivers Y-E-T.


I fully agree that it happens frequently and could happen to me at any time, even if it hasn't yet. That's one of the reasons I have a dash cam. But I'm sure you know that seeing red flags early on and not letting them in the car to begin with can help reduce the frequency of the problem.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I fully agree that it happens frequently and could happen to me at any time, even if it hasn't yet. That's one of the reasons I have a dash cam. But I'm sure you know that *seeing red flags early on and not letting them in the car to begin with* can help reduce the frequency of the problem.


@ariel5466 , are you suggesting drivers "Profile" riders be4 allowing vehicle
ingress ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> That's one of the reasons I have a dash cam.


While I do not disagree on the dashboard camera, when a driver gets one of these false accusations, neither F*ub*a*r* nor Gr*yft* want to see the playback. They will put the strike against your account, regardless. The dashboard camera usually works for egregious encounters or if either one wants to de-activate you for something. For a drug/alcohol waitlisting, it does not help you. Still, you are smart to have one. Ihave one, but I keep leaving it in the other car.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been driving RS full time for 3 years, and have suffered my share of scum, but this is the first time I've been falsely accused on Uber leading to a suspension. Guess I've been lucky.

It happened once on Lyft, but they reinstated me after 24 hours. (I was not able to identify the accuser, had no beef with any pax that day.)

I keep mostly to my home forum (San Diego), but I will be sure to peruse the other fora from now on.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> @ariel5466 , are you suggesting drivers "Profile" riders be4 allowing vehicle
> ingress ?


Yes. Profile for ass holes.

If they are:

Being rude as soon as I pull up (common example: "what took you so long?" in a snotty voice when I was delayed because of traffic)
Falling over themselves drunk
Refusing to confirm their name
Obviously and visibly filthy
Trying to make me wait while they finish a cigarette even though I can see them and they can clearly see me
Giving me a nasty look when I smile and say "Hello"
Making me feel uncomfortable for any reason
Not wearing a mask and refusing to put one on (a new one for when I return to driving)
My doors stay locked.

A trip that begins with any of these will not get better. And I would think it would be easier to fight a complaint if they never made it into my car in the first place.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, some good news. Uber reinstated me after 3 hours of "investigation". I was dreading losing a whole day's income. But that first strike on my record is BS. So now if I start a trip I have to make sure I kiss ass so they dont false report. What a world.

I need to start my own "investigation." Specfically, where this guy lives.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip.


Be extra careful when it's a big surge as there's much more impetus to pull something....

As much as you drivers LOVE the big surge, the PAX HATE it equally....
.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Im on my 2nd strike here. Both were complete BS accusations. Im not the only one. Eats is ok for now. F'em!!! Hope the surge gets higher for these paxholes! Then what????

Drivers for the first time in a very long time actually have the advantage on Goober for once! FINALLY! &#129323;



ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Well, some good news. Uber reinstated me after 3 hours of "investigation". I was dreading losing a whole day's income. But that first strike on my record is BS. So now if I start a trip I have to make sure I kiss ass so they dont false report. What a world.
> 
> I need to start my own "investigation." Specfically, where this guy lives.


Never be a kiss ass. Just be careful to never START the trip early! How about that?!?!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Well, some good news. Uber reinstated me after 3 hours of "investigation". I was dreading losing a whole day's income. But that first strike on my record is BS. So now if I start a trip I have to make sure I kiss ass so they dont false report. What a world.
> 
> I need to start my own "investigation." Specfically, where this guy lives.


Well you know it's like they say, the best revenge is living well, and I can't think of anything better than treating yourself to some What Odor?

What sold me was the skunk thing. Odor elimination tests really translate well through television.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> What sold me was the skunk thing.


What sold me was when he stuck his face into a dirty litter box &#129315;


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> Be extra careful when it's a big surge as there's much more impetus to pull something....


What does this mean? So he should fear a big surge ride?

Never be a kiss ass to a rider. Never be a pushover.

He gets one false report and now he has to fear riders retaliation?? Man I swear some of you probably drive riders around being fake as hell with your butthole puckered up trying not to make a mistake.

The only worry you ever have when driving people around is just that...the driving. You worry about driving safely and that's it.

Who cares about the riders? They are irrelevant. Kick em out. Talk shit back to them if they start up. You let them know that respect goes both ways.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> No phone support either.


AnALGORITHM IS DECIDING YOUR FUTURE !

USING LIES AS A REFERENCE POINT !

UBER!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who cares about the riders? They are irrelevant. Kick em out. Talk shit back to them if they start up. You let them know that respect goes both ways.












I prefer to de-escalate. If you sink to a pax' level or worse - start shouting at them - then you lose.

I'm not in the car to win arguments or to educate pax or to score points off them. When a problem pax comes along I want them out of the car as fast as possible. Whatever nonsense they say or insults they hurl, I'm not interested. What I am interested in is getting back to work and getting the next fee-paying pax in the car.

"Your ride is over, it is time for you to exit the vehicle. If you re-request then I am sure you may find another driver who may better suit your needs". If they were still stuck like a barnacle to the back seat then I would dial 911, which I have never had to do.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> What does this mean? So he should fear a big surge ride?
> 
> Never be a kiss ass to a rider. Never be a pushover.
> 
> ...


.
AnnnnnD,,,,, you don't believe that the 5 x surge was the root of the false accusation ??

Besides the PAX was a complete A-hole to begin with, for sure !
.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I prefer to de-escalate. If you sink to a pax' level or worse - start shouting at them - then you lose.
> 
> I'm not in the car to win arguments or to educate pax or to score points off them. When a problem pax comes along I want them out of the car as fast as possible. Whatever nonsense they say or insults they hurl, I'm not interested. What I am interested in is getting back to work and getting the next fee-paying pax in the car.
> 
> "Your ride is over, it is time for you to exit the vehicle. If you re-request then I am sure you may find another driver who may better suit your needs". If they were still stuck like a barnacle to the back seat then I would dial 911, which I have never had to do.


Well who said anything about trying to win an argument? I'm with you. Last thing I want in my car is a confrontation with a stranger that will have no positive outcome but you don't let anybody in your car or life be disrespectful to you and you just sit there and take it??

No friend this is what they call a pushover. Im not talking about having a verbal argument with a rider but when a rider throws disrespect my way then they can expect me to question them? Sometimes I will just calmly let them know that Im ending the ride and others I've had to put in check.

Maybe you haven't been in enough rides to have a rider disrespect you but it don't matter if its a work or walking down the street. Disrespect should never be tolerated.

I get along with 99/100 riders with no issues but every once in a while you run into that 1%.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


With proper credentials it is legal to transport as well as posses in certain states. I sure hope that passenger (will go with the name being "karen") was not acting in a discriminatory way. Further, if someone else had been in your car carrying something like that legally, there is not anything you can do about it other than air freshener and rolling down windows. Someone like this you want want their window all the way down the entire trip. Window lock are ok this will not prevent one from exiting the vehicle. Keep in mind some people need more encouragement than others to get some more exercise. You can help them accomplish this by canceling on the paxhole and performing a drop off about 1/2 mile from their desired destination...just commenting...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> AnnnnnD,,,,, you don't believe that the 5 x surge was the root of the false accusation ??
> 
> Besides the PAX was a complete A-hole to begin with, for sure !
> .


Who care about the root of the false accusation? What does that have to do with anything? Who cares if it was the 5x surge or he just broke up with his boyfriend or he was just having a bad day? Who cares.

Your trying to tell this driver that he should now fear any riders he gives a ride to on a high surge fare because one clown made a false report on him? That would be silly.

You have that mindset of letting the 0.00001% scenario affect your decisions? Alot of people think like this to where it affects alot of decisions they make especially precautionary things.

The best thing this driver can do about this situation now. Is forget it. It does hime no good now to linger on the what ifs, the why nots, the what I could have done differently. It was one clown trying to get a free ride? That's it. Every second that the driver thinks about this situation is a waste and non productive going forward. Don't let that clown waste anymore of your time then he already had. Like my dad always says. What's done is done.

Some of the greatest athletes and business men are those with short term memory at the work place. Don't let a missed shot get in your head and effect your next shot.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


" your access to the app has been disabled while we investigate ".
I always wonder what kind of "investigation" do they do especially in this scenario? They never ask you to submit a drug test and it's not like your pax has a video of you smoking/taking drugs.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who care about the root of the false accusation? What does that have to do with anything? Who cares if it was the 5x surge or he just broke up with his boyfriend or he was just having a bad day? Who cares.


,
The driver that get *deactivated* SURE the hell cares,,, That's who ...........
.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well who said anything about trying to win an argument?


I did, in my post.


> ... but you don't let anybody in your car or life be disrespectful to you and you just sit there and take it??


No, as I said in my post, I eject the pax.


> No friend this is what they call a pushover.


I call it not tolerating abuse and ejecting the pax.


> Im not talking about having a verbal argument with a rider but when a rider throws disrespect my way then they can expect me to question them?


My pax can expect to be ejected and either walk home or get another driver. I will sometimes, depending on the gravity of their offence, tell them that their comment was not appropriate or give then one warning that their behaviour is unacceptable and that they are at risk of having their ride terminated.

The way to handle it is as a school teacher handles disrepect from a child. A good teacher will never engage the child at his/her level and respond in kind to an insult. Instead, a good teacher maintains the higher, authoritative level and tells the child that the comment/behaviour/etc is unacceptable, and outlines the consequences for further misbehaviour if necessary. It is unfortunate that many pax have to be treated like children due to bad behavior, but so be it.


> Maybe you haven't been in enough rides to have a rider disrespect you but it don't matter if its a work or walking down the street. Disrespect should never be tolerated.


I have done just over 10,000 rides. And no, disrespect should not be tolerated.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Well you know it's like they say, the best revenge is living well, and I can't think of anything better than treating yourself to some What Odor?
> 
> What sold me was the skunk thing. Odor elimination tests really translate well through television.


Billy Mays was the greatest pitchman... interesting how you posted this video today as Mr. Mays died exactly 11 years ago today June 28, 2009...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> ,
> The driver that get *deactivated* SURE the hell cares,,, That's who ...........
> .


Exactly the 0.00001 %

Question: did he get deactivated? No. But you want him to now fear deactivation right. Its kind of like driving the way Uber wants you to drive?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


I get tested at a recognized Urgent Care clinic, then upload to test results to your mother ship.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

For deactivation I bet it is a legal board that things are sounded off. They then try to determine if there are any grounds for dismissal and whether or not one might try and go to arbitration/sue. As a driver make sure you discredit the witness...(help prove that are a liar!)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I get tested at a recognized Urgent Care clinic, then upload to test results to your mother ship.


How much did it cost?



Lute Byrt said:


> For deactivation I bet it is a legal board that things are sounded off. They then try to determine if there are any grounds for dismissal and whether or not one might try and go to arbitration/sue.


It's more likely to be Rohit sitting at his desk with a Magic 8 Ball.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Whenever you have a problem client report them right away. You had every sign this was going to go sideways. These companies weigh heavily the first communication.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Whenever you have a problem client report them right away. You had every sign this was going to go sideways. These companies weigh heavily the first communication.


Exactly. You have to go big or go home. The pax will be lying about you to Uber, so you say that the pax made a mess in the car and then threatened violence etc.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly. You have to go big or go home. The pax will be lying about you to Uber, so you say that the pax made a mess in the car and then threatened violence etc.


I change it up, but they are dangerous. Flashed a Gun, Flashed a knife, spit at me, screamed and called me names etc.

Do not F around. get nasty.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I change it up, but they are dangerous. Flashed a Gun, Flashed a knife, spit at me, screamed and called me names etc.
> 
> Do not F around. get nasty.


Lol funniest post of the day by far!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How much did it cost?


Drug screens and alcohol tests vary around $40.00.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who care about the root of the false accusation? What does that have to do with anything? Who cares if it was the 5x surge or he just broke up with his boyfriend or he was just having a bad day? Who cares.
> 
> Your trying to tell this driver that he should now fear any riders he gives a ride to on a high surge fare because one clown made a false report on him? That would be silly.
> 
> ...


So far I had ONE...through uncle gryfftt....

I flipped out.

Said it was against my religion to drink.

Reinstated the same day.

Good luck fellow ant



The Gift of Fish said:


> I did, in my post.
> No, as I said in my post, I eject the pax.
> I call it not tolerating abuse and ejecting the pax.
> My pax can expect to be ejected and either walk home or get another driver. I will sometimes, depending on the gravity of their offence, tell them that their comment was not appropriate or give then one warning that their behaviour is unacceptable and that they are at risk of having their ride terminated.
> ...


I kiss ass.

Great for tips, idc.

And very high ratings, etc.

....

Im not here to argue with anyone.

If they say im a nazi...

Well then, ....lol you already know.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Exactly the 0.00001 %
> 
> Question: did he get deactivated? No. But you want him to now fear deactivation right. Its kind of like driving the way Uber wants you to drive?


.
OK , So you don't want to understand ,hey ?
Let me put this in Lamens terms.

So, a Guy isn't Gay and would NEVER even think of sucking another guy off, right . BUT if he would get $100,000 if he did , most guys probably would.

In the same sense at normal rates a person wouldn't make false accusations BUT at a MUCH higher price a lot more people would be looking for a reason to complain and NOT pay the HIGHER price.

I'm only saying, "to be more careful" and NOT give them any justification to complain to get a free ride..
That's all.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Should have complained about a deranged pax leaving a weed dispensary first.

His hallucinations and paranoid demeanor made you feel uncomfortable as a driver.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> OK , So you don't want to understand ,hey ?
> Let me put this in Lamens terms.
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa you took this in a whole new direction. I think this is where I have to exit this conversation. To much man talk for me.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

I think my reactivation happened so quickly because of a few things:

1) I was able to identify the reporting pax by name and trip time. (Biggest factor)

2) I provided a lot of details re why pax would retaliate.

3) I took additional trips (no, not the addled kind) after the offending pax. More pax who didn't report the same thing. Took short trips. It's a race against deactivation, but the more pax you take afterward the stronger position you'll be in. If I went home angry after kicking out that pax, I would've been in worse position. 

4) Having what Uber calls a high rider rating helps. They mention it in their decision. I have a 4.91 but every driver I've ever gotten had a higher rating.

5) I made Uber a ton of money this week.

Going forward:

- I will always use Google Map to navigate. It saves the exact address for each destination. Take screenshots of pickup and dropoff addresses after kicking out an offending pax. Will be useful later for collecting evidence. Uber no longer saves street numbers. If anything I may have a place to send my intent-to-sue letter for defamation.

- Does driver cancellation really prevent pax from reporting? I canceled on a driver before (was playing on rider app and accidentally ordered trip), but the trip still showed up in my trip history and I was given option to give feedback about the driver I never met.

- if I ever get deactivated like this again, I'm heading to the nearest police station (assuming not defunded yet and turned into museum). I will ask them to search / smell my car and write a simple report clearing me which I will send to Uber. Not sure if police will deny my request, but I'll try.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask.


You should have kicked him out AT THAT MOMENT and cancelled the trip. Any attitude whatsoever from a pax before I swipe to start the trip and I kick them out immediately.

And yes, if you cancel the trip, your info disappears from the pax app.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> *I need to start my own "investigation."*


@ThraddashTorch9517 P.I.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks to all for the advice, support and humor. Makes it easier to drudge through the next day.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Now you know enough to not start the trip until you share a few words with the pax. Then you'll know when to cancel before starting... or you can cancel right after starting, so long as you don't move more than a few feet.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers deactivated because of false accusations are just collateral damage to Uber. Pax are far more important to Uber than drivers.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

We live in a world of shit


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


tell them that you only smoke BHO so your car couldn't possibly smell like weed.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Take a peek at the Complaint Boards. There are one hundred topics about just this kind of hustle. I do not know how long that you have been driving, but I see that you came to the Forum in February of this year. (If no one told you "welcome", I will extend to you a belated "welcome to youpeadotnet). If you are relatively new to this, you will run across all sorts of garbage from the passengers. This is why you will encounter so many jaded posters, here.
> 
> I have seen all of this, as I drove a cab for years. I still drive one, but, also I drive UberX and Lyft. I have been at this for some time. Not only have I seen it all, I have forgotten more than most drivers here ever will see; no brag; just fact.
> 
> Once I saw your details, ..........................yup, yup, yup, yup, yupper; you got hustled. Some here will tell you that this never has happened to them. They read about it here all the time and it never has happened to them, so it can not be real or frequent. It simply has not happened to those drivers Y-E-T.


Most common one I get is blowing red lights. I have never blown a red light. I could jam the brakes at every yellow but then I'd get the one about hard braking. I got one for smells like weed, it did not. My account was never locked. I replied to their email with and I bet only free rides will make them happy right? Never heard anything else.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

AdAstra said:


> Pandemic Protocol is car windows OPEN
> As in, fresh air from the outside going to the inside of vehicle cabin.
> 
> no more odors


Yeah it's apparent you've never transported someone who smelled like Mj.... Cuz that shyt sticks around for hours.. even with Ozium spray I can't cover that nastiness up.



ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


One word for you..

DASHCAM


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> We live in a world of shit


YOU LIVE IN A WORLD OF SHIT


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> Now you know enough to not start the trip until you share a few words with the pax. Then you'll know when to cancel before starting... or you can cancel right after starting, so long as you don't move more than a few feet.


My old belief was that if I don't start the trip upon arrival then I end up losing a lot of money over time. Two free minutes waiting per trip times $0.25 a min times 20 trips a day times 30 days a month = $300 a month lost to free waiting. Even more with surge.

Given this recent event, I definitely have to reevaluate that belief.

I believe if you end the trip within 5 minutes of starting, the app will not accept that and will ask you if you want to cancel, unless you already moved the car pretty far. I've had trips shorter than 5 minutes that I couldn't end because of this, and had to wait out the remainder. So starting the trip early shouldn't be a huge problem, but I will definitely be more aggressive about denying the ride to paxholes.



Uberguyken said:


> One word for you..
> 
> DASHCAM


I thought Uber had some rule against dashcams but I never looked into it. Thanks.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


This is what video recorders in the vehicle is so important for.



ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> My old belief was that if I don't start the trip upon arrival then I end up losing a lot of money over time. Two free minutes waiting per trip times $0.25 a min times 20 trips a day times 30 days a month = $300 a month lost to free waiting. Even more with surge.
> 
> Given this recent event, I definitely have to reevaluate that belief.
> 
> ...


Your property, your rules. (And no, Uber does not - and cannot - disallow you to have a video recorder in your vehicle).


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


 This issue with pax happens every day. Pax going nowhere is the worst, they complain simply because they can!! They can really give the driver a 1-star rating as a joke, has happened to me. I reported the pax to Uber after checking my app and finding a 1-star rating. The pax are thinking next ride free. It's BS!! I had a pax actually going across the street, too drunk to walk. Pax gave me a 1-star for every option there was. 
I have also had pax tell me what to do because they are paying for the ride, ironically not even a block. Pax wants to pay skateboard prices for limousine service. 
Here is a good one that I did with a pax, I pull up to a grocery store order (from Uber) this pax had 2 grocery carts full, I pop the trunk, the pax was a 25-30-year-old man, I am a 60-year-old woman, the pax gets in my backseat and carts are still full just sitting there, I remain in my car and put the car in drive, pax says what are you doing? I told him I didn't buy it and it's my job to load it.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> My old belief was that if I don't start the trip upon arrival then I end up losing a lot of money over time. Two free minutes waiting per trip times $0.25 a min times 20 trips a day times 30 days a month = $300 a month lost to free waiting. Even more with surge.


Another thing you didn't realize, is that after two minutes, Uber starts charging the pax for wait time automatically. And the pre trip waiting rate is higher than the rate for standing still while on a trip (see below). So there's absolutely no reason to start trip until they're in the car.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Why not put on your Uber profile under fun facts: no mask, no ride. Cancel fee applies.
That way you can throw the fault right back at paxholes for not reading it and wasting your time.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Another thing you didn't realize, is that after two minutes, Uber starts charging the pax for wait time automatically. And the pre trip waiting rate is higher than the rate for standing still while on a trip (see below). So there's absolutely no reason to start trip until they're in the car.
> 
> View attachment 479813


I do know they start charging after the first two minutes. But the first two minutes are free. The cost (loss of revenue) adds up over time. But deactivation is huge loss.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

AdAstra said:


> *One of today's Top 5 LIES:*
> _*I tested negative for covid so i don't need to wear a mask*_


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

AdAstra said:


> One of today's Top 5 LIES:
> _I tested negative for covid so i don't need to wear a mask_


I do food delivery, not people transport, but we are supposed to leave the packages at the door and then knock, but some of the customers meet us outside and want me to hand the crap to them! That's not social distancing! I can't risk getting infected or infecting my many elderly clients because they are idiots! Plus I try to carry as much as I can each trip so I'm hauling heavy and have it situated in my hands to place gently on the ground not lift up and hand it to some whacko who doesn't even know how to hold one frigging bag and will rip them all out of my hands and crush my fingers. Thank you NOT!!!!


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Acheese11 said:


> I do food delivery, not people transport, but we are supposed to leave the packages at the door and then knock, but some of the customers meet us outside and want me to hand the crap to them! That's not social distancing! I can't risk getting infected or infecting my many elderly clients because they are idiots! Plus I try to carry as much as I can each trip so I'm hauling heavy and have it situated in my hands to place gently on the ground not lift up and hand it to some whacko who doesn't even know how to hold one frigging bag and will rip them all out of my hands and crush my fingers. Thank you NOT!!!!


"Contactless Delivery" is the new norm.
will take awhile to trickle down to the masses

https://biz.dominos.com/web/media/contactless-delivery


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> when it's a big surge as there's much more impetus to pull something....


This is often when it happens. You are basking in the afterglow of that thirty five mile trip on three-point-two surge factor (back in the multiplier days) then BOOM! You are waitlisted and you end up losing more than you made on that job. Now, all that you are getting is a few dollars more. F*ub*a*r* still is charging the customer a multiplier, so, he still pays a higher fare and he is just as unhappy as he always was. He wants out of paying the surge? "Dear Uber, My driver was drunk.............................."



ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I'm heading to the nearest police station (assuming not defunded yet and turned into museum)


.......no need to worry; it will not be turned into a museum. They will put a new sign on it: PUBLIC COLLECTIVE FOR GOOD FEELING. You go inside and explain your situation to an Intake Specialist. He will call a Kumbahyah Song Leader. Every one will join hands and sing "Kumbahyah", you will record it on your telephone, e-Mail it to Uber and All Will Be Good And Right With The World (...........and everybody loves iced tea!)



MikeSki said:


> I got one for smells like weed, it did not. My account was never locked


Consider yourself fortunate. The usual response of both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* to that kind of complaint is precisely that which Original Poster received.


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

Just amazing that people are pulling this type of crap in a pandemic.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Another thing you didn't realize, is that after two minutes, Uber starts charging the pax for wait time automatically. And the pre trip waiting rate is higher than the rate for standing still while on a trip (see below). So there's absolutely no reason to start trip until they're in the car.
> 
> View attachment 479813


What market are those rates? In TX, way lower.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

SD rates:
Per mile 0.65
Per min 0.22
Wait time 0.23
Surge does not apply to wait time.
So wait time is a joke here.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is often when it happens. You are basking in the afterglow of that thirty five mile trip on three-point-two surge factor (back in the multiplier days) then BOOM! You are waitlisted and you end up losing more than you made on that job. Now, all that you are getting is a few dollars more. F*ub*a*r* still is charging the customer a multiplier, so, he still pays a higher fare and he is just as unhappy as he always was. He wants out of paying the surge? "Dear Uber, My driver was drunk.............................."
> 
> .......no need to worry; it will not be turned into a museum. They will put a new sign on it: PUBLIC COLLECTIVE FOR GOOD FEELING. You go inside and explain your situation to an Intake Specialist. He will call a Kumbahyah Song Leader. Every one will join hands and sing "Kumbahyah", you will record it on your telephone, e-Mail it to Uber and All Will Be Good And Right With The World (...........and everybody loves iced tea!)
> 
> Consider yourself fortunate. The usual response of both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* to that kind of complaint is precisely that which Original Poster received.


Maybe whoever it was had a history of complaining and uber was onto them


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I was wondering that too. I'm in California where pot is legal.
> 
> To make things more ironic, I think the pickup was at some kind of dispensary, which means pax was smelling his upper lip ...


Ca has a zero tolerance law 2 complaints veried or not and you are deactivated I Know 1st hand no appeal you just get a notification it's permanent


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> View attachment 479843


https://www.newsweek.com/face-mask-exemption-cards-fake-1513402


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Take a peek at the Complaint Boards. There are one hundred topics about just this kind of hustle. I do not know how long that you have been driving, but I see that you came to the Forum in February of this year. (If no one told you "welcome", I will extend to you a belated "welcome to youpeadotnet). If you are relatively new to this, you will run across all sorts of garbage from the passengers. This is why you will encounter so many jaded posters, here.
> 
> I have seen all of this, as I drove a cab for years. I still drive one, but, also I drive UberX and Lyft. I have been at this for some time. Not only have I seen it all, I have forgotten more than most drivers here ever will see; no brag; just fact.
> 
> Once I saw your details, ..........................yup, yup, yup, yup, yupper; you got hustled. Some here will tell you that this never has happened to them. They read about it here all the time and it never has happened to them, so it can not be real or frequent. It simply has not happened to those drivers Y-E-T.





ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


And yet when people try to do something ( California) all the self-centred part timers come out to thwart what would be for the greater good. So stop constantly whining about getting shafted by Uber and start carrying some lubrication for when it does happen. Do any of you dumb asses actually analyse what is being stated and what you are putting up with ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I do everything I possibly can to avoid any kind of confrontation with a pax. I lost my temper with a rider last week and that was the first time in several years. I quickly pulled back and deescalated.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Escoman said:


> Ca has a zero tolerance law 2 complaints veried or not and you are deactivated I Know 1st hand no appeal you just get a notification it's permanent


Uber and Lyft may have that as a policy but I don't believe that CA would mandate the firing of drivers based soley on the word of 2 pax without the driver being given a chance to defend themselves

There'd be lawsuits left and right with a law like that, and justifiably so. You're talking about taking away a person's livelihood based soley on the word of pax who by the way would benefit financially from falsely accusing the driver.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


Canabanoid flowers have been without thc can smell like Marijuana too. So you can just provide Uber with purchase proof of legal canabanoid if they try and permanently deactivate you lol. I smoked it myself. I bought pre-rolled joint from store.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and Lyft may have that as a policy but I don't believe that CA would mandate the firing of drivers based soley on the word of 2 pax without the driver being given a chance to defend themselves
> 
> There'd be lawsuits left and right with a law like that, and justifiably so. You're talking about taking away a person's livelihood based soley on the word of pax who by the way would benefit financially from falsely accusing the driver.


I have been googling this issue without much success. I would love to see a link to a source for this law.

Technically I have been (falsely) reported in California twice now, once on Lyft (2 years ago) and once on Uber. If permanent deactivation is really incoming, I want to be ready. Would spend the rest of my days making sure the accusers die penniless.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and Lyft may have that as a policy but I don't believe that CA would mandate the firing of drivers based soley on the word of 2 pax without the driver being given a chance to defend themselves
> 
> There'd be lawsuits left and right with a law like that, and justifiably so. You're talking about taking away a person's livelihood based soley on the word of pax who by the way would benefit financially from falsely accusing the driver.


 Uber can do what ever the **** they want and you have absolutely no rights.

I was deactivated for more than a week for not picking up a passenger at the airport. Despite wasting 15 mins looking at all pick up points. The passenger complained that I discriminated against them, even though I never met them.

I was deactivated for discriminating against someone with an assistive device. It was three days of going through the channels before I was put through to the person handling the complaint in Holland. I am in Australia.

I was asked to do an anti discrimination course. I refused on the grounds that I had not discriminated against anyone and it was an acknowledgement of guilt. He refused to reactivate me until I did the course. I caved in a week later and did the course. No response. Contacted Uber several hrs later. Was informed if there were any more complaints I would be permanently deactivated. Apparently a person ( me ) with over 30 years of part time taxi driving experience didn't know where the pick up point was.

Every person is incredulous or sceptical about stories like mine. Take my advise; always carry lubrication, it will make the experience more bearable when it happens to you.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

When I anticipate riders pulling something like this, I try to beat them to the punch by downrating them first. Explain everything in detail, that way I have my side of the story documented. The only time I didn't follow this was when a kid and his grandmother rode with me. They were extremely quiet for all of the ride, then complained to Uber that they were "in fear for their lives" claiming I was speeding. Figured it was the little asshole kid trying to scam a free ride.

Also, why didn't you cancel him for no mask? Don't let your greed override your common sense, especially for a 1 mile ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WhogivesAF? said:


> start carrying some lubrication for when it does happen.





WhogivesAF? said:


> always carry lubrication


Not only does F*ub*a*r* (or Gr*yft*, for that matter) not use lubrication, if you try to bring your own, they take it away from you before they bend you over.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Just say it was left over odour from your last passenger, despite your best efforts.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

There is a way to get pax information, you have to subpoena Uber, not worth the effort because all you lost was three hours. Best to get a dash cam, I’ve had one since my I began and it has helped in a couple of situations. If a pax is complaining on pickup just boot them, nothing good will come of it by taking the ride. As soon as I get a negative vibe from the pickup then cancel. Every single time I don’t I end up with negative ratings or some wild accusation like you did, always trust your gut and you’ll have less issues


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ha!. #1 1/2 the passengers smell like weed. #2. Uber isn't investigating anything. The 2 day hold is just CYA, nothing more.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Tell them you use disinfectant after every ride.
Like Lysol, Clorox, alcoholic......Etc.
May be the passenger was confused of the odor.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


I have been here Manny times behind false allegations..it's unfortunate indeed but every rider you pick up there is a good chance that they report you...thank God for AB5 we are employees and Uber and Lyft has to pay up and treat us as such or take your business elsewhere!!!! When you get back on the app I wouldn't pick up at dispensary at all...riders are looking for free rides at your expense...if a rider seems disrespectful in anyway I would either end the ride or take the rider to they're destination then I would call Uber a file a complaint... I've been doing this rideshare gig for nearly 6 years and I can feel a riders energy when they get in my car..22000 rides...but intoxication false report could mean deactivation forever...sorry bro..keep reaching out to Uber pleading your innocence..it sucks


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here in detroit 90 % of the people smell like strong weed. Yes my car smelled like weed every day strong. 
When i was saying i drive to the second stop even with a passenger getting out people said i was a idiot and i would be kicked from uber . I Make the extra green i have spending money. 
, well here you go a deactivation for zero reason. You car smelled like weed . Well mine reeks like weed daily its perfectly fine.
What are you saying now about second stops ? You will get deactivated . Nope you get deactivated for zero reason .
Always follow your app and finish the trip.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> Also, why didn't you cancel him for no mask? Don't let your greed override your common sense, especially for a 1 mile ride.


80% of my pax don't have mask. If I cancel every one of them I would be taking 80% income reduction. Also this one was 5x surge. But yes I should've cancelled this particular trip right off the bat, like everyone said. For very short trips I just roll down windows and pray. Longer trips I give them free mask.



fraqtl said:


> Just say it was left over odour from your last passenger, despite your best efforts.


Does this really satisfy Uber? Can't they just contact my last pax to verify? I know they probably wouldn't. Not really comfortable potentially getting someone innocent in trouble since marijuana is still federally illegal. Also legitimizes the scum's false report.

Again, I must emphasize, there was NO odor in my car, whatsoever. The scum fabricated this to retaliate and/or get free trip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I think my reactivation happened so quickly because of a few things:
> 
> 1) I was able to identify the reporting pax by name and trip time. (Biggest factor)
> 
> ...


When I accept a ping I take a screen shot of the way bill. When I pick up the PAX I take another screen shot of the way bill. The way bill will have the most details of every trip you do. If the destination changes, take another screen shot of the way bill. As time permits I delete all but the final way bill for each trip. After I get paid by U/L each week I delete the way bills off my phone. Heck, maybe I will start saving them and putting them with my saved dash cam footage.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> 80% of my pax don't have mask. If I cancel every one of them I would be taking 80% income reduction. Also this one was 5x surge.


That's why you shuffle instead. Drive away just far enough to still be range, wait out the timer, and collect your cancel fee.

But I totally understand not wanting to give up on a 5x surge. Don't beat yourself up about it too much. I know I said in earlier posts I wouldn't have even let this pax in my car to begin with, but if the surge was that high I really don't know what I'd do. I hate it, but it's true, the higher the surge the more BS I'll put up with.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and Lyft may have that as a policy but I don't believe that CA would mandate the firing of drivers based soley on the word of 2 pax without the driver being given a chance to defend themselves
> 
> There'd be lawsuits left and right with a law like that, and justifiably so. You're talking about taking away a person's livelihood based soley on the word of pax who by the way would benefit financially from falsely accusing the driver.


What part of zero tolerance didn't you understand? Ca is an at will employment state an employer can fire you because they don't like your shoe color. I have spoken to 3 different attorneys and all said the same no recourse.



Escoman said:


> What part of zero tolerance didn't you understand? Ca is an at will employment state an employer can fire you because they don't like your shoe color. I have spoken to 3 different attorneys and all said the same no recourse.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...i-tn-uber-fines-20181108-story.html?_amp=true


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I did, in my post.
> No, as I said in my post, I eject the pax.
> I call it not tolerating abuse and ejecting the pax.
> My pax can expect to be ejected and either walk home or get another driver. I will sometimes, depending on the gravity of their offence, tell them that their comment was not appropriate or give then one warning that their behaviour is unacceptable and that they are at risk of having their ride terminated.
> ...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

What part of the words "investigating" and "suspending" don't YOU understand?

Nothing in that article states that Uber is required to fire drivers, it says Uber is required to INVESTIGATE and SUSPEND a driver accused of drunken driving. 

Provide a link to a CA law that mandates firing drivers based on 2 pax alleging DUI.

California's at-will status in no way prevents a falsely accused driver from suing the pax and possibly Uber as well.

Dashcams are a must for rideshare, and fired drivers with dashcam footage that can prove their innocence should sue the ass off the lying pax.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

This is your fault. Why are you still driving?


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> What part of the words "investigating" and "suspending" don't YOU understand?
> Nothing in that article states that Uber is required to fire drivers, it says Uber is required to INVESTIGATE and SUSPEND a driver accused of drunken driving.
> Provide a link to a CA law that mandates firing drivers based on 2 pax alleging DUI.California's at-will status in no way prevents a falsely accused driver from suing the pax and possibly Uber as well.
> Dashcams are a must for rideshare, and fired drivers with dashcam footage that can prove their innocence should sue the ass off the lying pax.


you deliver sandwiches &#129386; & fountain drinks, correct?



ariel5466 said:


> What *sold me was when he stuck his face into a dirty litter box *&#129315;


Sold you,
caused me to taste vomit &#129314;


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Smoking on a Sunday? Shame on you, you need to have at least on day off dude..


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Just write back and tell them rider was upset (because you didn't allow smoking or refused to go thru a drive-up counter) and decided to punish you by filing a false complaint. Believe me, it happens all the time. Tell them you would gladly take your vehicle to a GLH to be inspected - if they were open.



AdAstra said:


> One of today's Top 5 LIES:
> _I tested negative for covid so i don't need to wear a mask_


Yup, show me the certficate that you're "clean".


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I think my reactivation happened so quickly because of a few things:
> 
> 1) I was able to identify the reporting pax by name and trip time. (Biggest factor)
> 
> ...


Genius idea.

Except if they do find something most likely you will be charged for it.

Great spot to drop a murder weapon. Good luck trying to convince them it's not yours.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Just write back and tell them rider was upset (because you didn't allow smoking or refused to go thru a drive-up counter) and decided to punish you by filing a false complaint. Believe me, it happens all the time. Tell them you would gladly take your vehicle to a GLH to be inspected - if they were open.
> 
> 
> Yup, show me the certficate that you're "clean".


Exactly, they called me said I'm negative but that doesn't mean you don't have covid.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Do you operate in a state where it's legal? Not that it's okay to drive high but hello, we pick up people and it is perfectly legal for them to Smoke & then ride in a vehicle. Passengers still try to pull that bullshit here, saying the car smells like weed. &#129318;


On the bright side....if the Pax can smell, that indicates negative for COCID-19. Of course you're going to deny.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Tell them you would gladly take your vehicle to a GLH to be inspected - if they were open.


GLH?

I submitted a very long complaint against the accuser and was reinstated quickly. But Uber refused to say whether or not I've been flagged.

Also, now that I think about it, canceling on the accuser would not have immunized me from his lying tongue. He could've still reported me for discrimination. And I shudder to think how Uber responds to that. There is just no way to win in an environment where guilt is presumed and no evidence of innocence is permitted.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> GLH?


Greenlight Hub


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Greenlight Hub


Ha! They permenantly closed down the hub in San Diego weeks before the shutdown started. Closest hub was 2 hour drive away in L.A. And this disaster happened at midnight.


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

Its always Uber/Pax vs Drivers...


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Dashcam? Provide the entire ride. If the rider didn't comment about the smell that's in your favor.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

5070bolo said:


> Its always Uber/Pax vs Drivers...


Uber and Lyft have created this wedge between us and the passengers. That's why we have to talk to our passengers. Educate them as much as we can. We can get to them a lot more effectively than Uber and Lyft


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Also, now that I think about it, canceling on the accuser would not have immunized me from his lying tongue. He could've still reported me for discrimination. And I shudder to think how Uber responds to that.


Most people here think that if you cancelled on a rider before they got in the car, started the trip, etc - there is no record of it. I used to think so myself. Until Uber called me out of the blue about a pax I cancelled on before I even got to the pickup location - traffic was stalling and I just figured I'll cancel and get someone closer. Uber stated that the pax claimed that I cancelled because he had a dog and I was discriminating against him. Mind you - I was 3 miles away from the pax, had no contact with him and had no idea he had a dog companion - obviously no visual. Uber deactivated me for 72hrs while "investigating". They knew I was the driver that cancelled. Don't remember the reason I cancelled with - this was about 2 years ago.
The point is that there IS a record even when you cancel before the trip takes place. I agree that it's much safer to just cancel before you start the trip and move on in these types of situations. But the rider can still report you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> Most people here think that if you cancelled on a rider before they got in the car, started the trip, etc - there is no record of it. I used to think so myself. Until Uber called me out of the blue about a pax I cancelled on before I even got to the pickup location - traffic was stalling and I just figured I'll cancel and get someone closer. Uber stated that the pax claimed that I cancelled because he had a dog and I was discriminating against him. Mind you - I was 3 miles away from the pax, had no contact with him and had no idea he had a dog companion - obviously no visual. Uber deactivated me for 72hrs while "investigating". They knew I was the driver that cancelled. Don't remember the reason I cancelled with - this was about 2 years ago.
> The point is that there IS a record even when you cancel before the trip takes place. I agree that it's much safer to just cancel before you start the trip and move on in these types of situations. But the rider can still report you.


A waybill is generated the second you accept a trip, that is the record of the trip. If you cancel that waybill does not just go away. the trip may not show on your screen and after you cancel you will no longer see that waybill but ut is still there. I suggest right after you accept a trip get a screen shot of the way bill. This way you have a record of the trip regardless of what happens next, you cancel or the PAX cancels or you complete the trip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Reality is that the same people who screw over taxi drivers now screw over uber,

And the way they do it is by telling lies to uber/lyft support.

However uber/lyft havn't caught on, yet these paxholes know *and say* exactly what needs to be said in order to get a free ride.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603





ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?


Did you really ask for "Ant advice" and it wasn't a typo??


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Did you really ask for "Ant advice" and it wasn't a typo??


Let's put it this way
@ThraddashTorch9517 is more commonly known on UP.net
As Magnum


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

It's none of Uber's business if a driver tests positive for drugs or not.

Being intoxicated behind the wheel, obviously, is of Uber's concern, but, as far as urine samples, they can have them the day we get paid vacation and health insurance.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Some people drive better high, ask them.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

everydayimubering said:


> Did you really ask for "Ant advice" and it wasn't a typo??


Freudian slip? I really can't say.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> *It's none of Uber's business if a driver tests positive for drugs or not.*


It's of Monumental Concern for the companies that Provide
Uber Insurance while you have an Uber customer.

&#128567; If u ran a For Profit insurance company that covered Drivers
Would u & your stockholders Prefer the drivers Stoned or Straight?

Drug Testing for ALL I SAY ‼
Weed out & Deactivate the dopers and Self Medicators

MORE riders & &#128181;&#128181; for the rest of us ✔
A perfect World &#127758;


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

When my car smells like pot from a rider, I rate them horribly then Febreeze spray before leaving to the next ride. I have never smoked the weed but I am sure the car has smelled like it before and wonder if the rider thinks I was lighting up. That is why you always rate and say why "Rider smoked marijuana before entering my vehicle". This shows that it was not you.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> It's of Monumental Concern for the companies that Provide
> Uber Insurance while you have an Uber customer.
> 
> &#128567; If u ran a For Profit insurance company that covered Drivers
> ...


Insurance companies are a racket. I have zero sympathy for a company that sells you something the government requires you to have. Plus, they have hordes of actuaries that factor in all sorts of variables (including the likelihood of intoxicated drivers causing at-fault accidents)

Also, it's like you didn't read my entire comment.... like the part where I caveatted intoxicated driving. And where I said I would be fine with drug testing if we got health insurance and paid vacation....

If I drive all day and smoke weed when I get home, it's none of Uber's business.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

OCBob said:


> When my car smells like pot from a rider, I rate them horribly then Febreeze spray before leaving to the next ride. I have never smoked the weed but I am sure the car has smelled like it before and wonder if the rider thinks I was lighting up. That is why you always rate and say why "Rider smoked marijuana before entering my vehicle". This shows that it was not you.


Couple of years ago a stoner gets in my ride.
It's *winter*, I tell him
Dude, u reek, I have to open the windows
or the next rider will think I'm smoking pot
and report me.

Rider: "_yeah, that can't be good for you, cool" _&#128526;



NauticalWheeler said:


> *1. Insurance companies are a racket.
> 2. If I drive all day and smoke weed when I get home, it's none of Uber's *business.


1. That's not a defense
2. As long as you test Clean the next Uber morning, Godspeed &#128077;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> It's of Monumental Concern for the companies that Provide
> Uber Insurance while you have an Uber customer.
> 
> &#128567; If u ran a For Profit insurance company that covered Drivers
> ...


Weed stays in your system for weeks or even months. Being a heavy user with a slow metabolism, last time I had to get ready for a drug test due to a job search it took me three months of not smoking to test clean. A person can be stone cold sober but still test positive from smoking weed weeks or months previous.

Like @NauticalWheeler said, as long as we don't drive high, it's none of Uber's business what we do in our free time. Especially when they call us "independent contractors."


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Weed stays in your system for weeks or even months. Being a heavy user with a slow metabolism, last time I had to get ready for a drug test due to a job search it took me three months of not smoking to test clean. A person can be stone cold sober but still test positive from smoking weed weeks or months previous.
> 
> Like @NauticalWheeler said, as long as we don't drive high, it's none of Uber's business what we do in our free time. Especially when they call us "independent contractors."


I'm done responding to that person. I'm not getting into a battle of the wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> Most people here think that if you cancelled on a rider before they got in the car, started the trip, etc - there is no record of it. I used to think so myself. Until Uber called me out of the blue about a pax I cancelled on before I even got to the pickup location - traffic was stalling and I just figured I'll cancel and get someone closer. Uber stated that the pax claimed that I cancelled because he had a dog and I was discriminating against him. Mind you - I was 3 miles away from the pax, had no contact with him and had no idea he had a dog companion - obviously no visual. Uber deactivated me for 72hrs while "investigating". They knew I was the driver that cancelled. Don't remember the reason I cancelled with - this was about 2 years ago.
> The point is that there IS a record even when you cancel before the trip takes place. I agree that it's much safer to just cancel before you start the trip and move on in these types of situations. But the rider can still report you.


 here it's required they keep all requests for the minimum of a year. Requests not completed ride but requests. I loved it when I'd get a no-show they wouldn't pay out on and they would state there's no record of the request.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> A person can be stone cold sober but still test positive from smoking weed weeks or months previous.


It sucks, but it's true. I'm convinced that if we put our best chemists to work on it, they could figure out a way to test for alcohol consumption months later too.

This is, of course, one of the holdovers from the "War on Drugs." For anybody keeping score, the drugs won.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I was wondering that too. I'm in California where pot is legal.
> 
> To make things more ironic, I think the pickup was at some kind of dispensary, which means pax was smelling his upper lip ...


Thats not "Ironic" that would be "hypocritical" "coincidental" but def not ironic.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Obviously deny, and remember to treat Uber, from Dara down, with the same loyalty they are giving you. Oh, and stop hitting the Ganga on shift.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> What part of the words "investigating" and "suspending" don't YOU understand?
> 
> Nothing in that article states that Uber is required to fire drivers, it says Uber is required to INVESTIGATE and SUSPEND a driver accused of drunken driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I smoke daily. I couldn't test clean without months of not smoking. Forunately I work for the government and they didn't require a test.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You claimed that CA law mandates the firing of drivers who have been accused of DUI by two pax. You've been asked to provide a link to that supposed law and you still haven't.

The screenshot says the driver was fired for violating Uber's "community standards". It doesn't say the firing was mandated by CA law because it wasn't.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some passengers feel okay with a driver loosing their job, over a $3 ride reimbursement. Wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.

What if the driver was working to help cover medical bills and care for a family member.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You claimed that CA law mandates the firing of drivers who have been accused of DUI by two pax. You've been asked to provide a link to that supposed law and you still haven't.
> 
> The screenshot says the driver was fired for violating Uber's "community standards". It doesn't say the firing was mandated by CA law because it wasn't.


 It's not law Uber updated their community standards as a result of it. Uber.uses violating community standards as a catch all. That's what they told me too community standards .


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

These pax lie for no reason, messing up drivers for a free ride. I was recently notified that a pax said I had a rider with me in my vehicle. Bald faced lie. If there was someone else in my vehicle they must have been riding with the pax because I intentionally leave my front seat loaded with my personal items. I told Uber they must have me confused with someone else.



ariel5466 said:


> I wouldn't have called the cops because someone wanted the windows closed. But, point taken.


You missed the point. Im sure she called the police because she would not exit her vehicle. I would have done the same thing. If I tell a pax to get out, I expect them to comply. My vehicle


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Couple of things here. If someone gets into your car smelling of weed just take the cancellation hit and let big brother know. Not worth getting suspended. No mask is a no brainer. And finally as you can see the rider was charged for the ride even though they tried to cancel early. Both big brothers know this rider trick and can see it clearly from the miles driven. Just remember to be professional about it and you will get paid properly. The only time this is a problem is if you have consistently low ratings or questionable driver initiated cancellations. Good luck, be safe

One more thing.... take a screen shot first and cancel said weed ride as "rider behavior " cause big brother no 1 support will claim they can't find the ride. Or else wait till the timer runs out then refund the rider from the driver app. It's all about covering yourself . Either way make sure you explain all IMMEDIATELY if you don't want to get deactivated. It's a pain yes but if you need to keep... at least u r covered.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


I was an UBER driver for 3 years, During that time I was suspended 2x because pax claimed I was driving while intoxicated. 
The first time I was coming down with the flu and I should have stayed home.
The second time some asshole in a Ford 150 nearly pushed me off the George Washington Bridge (entering New Jersey) .
A week after the second suspension I became a Lyft Driver.

I am happy to give a simple ride, make a few bucks (net) and call it a day. I am far more relaxed than I was when I started. I do watch Harry and Jay on YouTube. Jay cracks me up but his info is right on.

(and - I will be 70 in 3 years. I was very foolish when it came to money when I was younger and a real estate salesman. "Party Hardy!" I wish I could do it all, all over again...)

Hardy or heartly??? Party hearty is the original idiom used to describe someone *capable of partying for a long time and having fun*. Soon after the phrase was coined, it was misheard as party hardy which implies the same thing. "Hearty" itself refers to good health and ability, while "hardy" implies a boldness or capability to withstand tough conditions. (thanks wikipedia!)


----------



## BayStateUBER (Apr 5, 2018)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


1. No mask = no pax getting in the car. PERIOD. No discussion about their health status. PERIOD.
2. Pax that get angry at you should be warned that you might call the police.
3. Consider signs in your car telling pax masks are required and verbal abuse not tolerated
4. I hope you gave the Pax 0 stars and reported him for no mask.

Your faith in people comes across as naivete. I would not have even stopped for a pax not wearing a mask. You gotta toughen up a little bit and not let people talk you into a rides without a mask or letting them bully you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

BayStateUBER said:


> 1. No mask = no pax getting in the car. PERIOD. No discussion about their health status. PERIOD.
> 2. Pax that get angry at you should be warned that you might call the police.
> 3. Consider signs in your car telling pax masks are required and verbal abuse not tolerated
> 4. I hope you gave the Pax 0 stars and reported him for no mask.
> ...


You can't give a pax zero stars. It would be nice if you could though.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

A lot of people have suggested I could've prevented this incident by canceling the trip. I want to put this issue to rest with the rider app screenshot below. The trip was canceled but I still have the option to report the driver.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

But see that's just my point. This was a problem child as soon as they got in the car. ANYONE that gets into your car DEMANDING OR DISRESPECTING IN ANY WAY, FOR ANY REASON, is a problem that has already happened! Continuing that ride is only waiting for the other shoe to drop (on you) Take the cancellation hit and get rid of THE PROBLEM because no "single ride" is worth what inevitably comes after. Particularly during a surge. You know how people are... you know how big brother is, so put yourself first.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

TDrivesU said:


> But see that's just my point. This was a problem child as soon as they got in the car. ANYONE that gets into your car DEMANDING OR DISRESPECTING IN ANY WAY, FOR ANY REASON, is a problem that has already happened! Continuing that ride is only waiting for the other shoe to drop (on you) Take the cancellation hit and get rid of THE PROBLEM because no "single ride" is worth what inevitably comes after. Particularly during a surge. You know how people are... you know how big brother is, so put yourself first.


Agree with everything you said. Just wanted everyone to know that there are scumbuckets out there who will false report you no matter what you do, short of taking off your pants and bending over all the way the second you arrive at pickup. More importantly, to dispel the myth that the cancel button is a magic wand that will prevent false reporting. Treatment (not prevention) is the only viable course.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lovelly1 said:


> These pax lie for no reason, messing up drivers for a free ride. I was recently notified that a pax said I had a rider with me in my vehicle. Bald faced lie.


Yes, unfortunately the system has a built in incentive for dishonest people to lie, at the driver's expense.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Totally agree. Let's face it... dealing with the public particularly under the oppressive circumstances of rideshare will guarantee sumbags in your car. But after 15,000+ rides, drivers need to remind ourselves that we don't have to put up with crap when crap is obvious and we can see it coming. That's all. People are people. Be safe all.


----------



## Uberyly (May 3, 2020)

I've had issues where a pot smelling passenger left an odor that lingered for 2 days, even though I aired out the car and sprayed. It does
happen.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

You are right. I can't afford to run that risk for 2 days or more. That is why I cancel immediately. Home Depot has a product called Zep to get rid of smoke smells that works really well. You have to really saturate the car then drive with windows open for about 10 minutes. Better than losing a whole day of driving.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


Just had an entitled young girl get in my car last night...we started driving and she said she was cold. I very politely told her I would just leave the two front ones open and inch...then she falsely accused me of not wearing a mask right to my masked face. LOL. You can't make this stuff up. I pulled over and asked her to get out...it was 1:00 AM. She rated me a 1 and reported no mask to Uber. I countered and keep trying to go over Ubers customer service bullshit to talk to someone from head office about this unfair rating system. I have a dashcam and am now threatening to go to media...lets see if they try to kick me off the ap.


----------



## BayStateUBER (Apr 5, 2018)

PKUBER said:


> Just had an entitled young girl get in my car last night...we started driving and she said she was cold. I very politely told her I would just leave the two front ones open and inch...then she falsely accused me of not wearing a mask right to my masked face. LOL. You can't make this stuff up. I pulled over and asked her to get out...it was 1:00 AM. She rated me a 1 and reported no mask to Uber. I countered and keep trying to go over Ubers customer service bullshit to talk to someone from head office about this unfair rating system. I have a dashcam and am now threatening to go to media...lets see if they try to kick me off the ap.


I have to ask since it's not clear from the posts. With PAX that do not wear masks, do they have the mask on when you pick them up and then they take the mask off in the car?? I assume if they are not wearing a mask when you pick them up that you would not let them in your car. I feel like driver's should get a sign to attach to the outside of the car that says "No Mask = No Ride."



TDrivesU said:


> But see that's just my point. This was a problem child as soon as they got in the car. ANYONE that gets into your car DEMANDING OR DISRESPECTING IN ANY WAY, FOR ANY REASON, is a problem that has already happened! Continuing that ride is only waiting for the other shoe to drop (on you) Take the cancellation hit and get rid of THE PROBLEM because no "single ride" is worth what inevitably comes after. Particularly during a surge. You know how people are... you know how big brother is, so put yourself first.


Bingo. Most PAX are ok but once in a while you're going to run into pure a-s-s-h-o-l-e-s who come in with the intention of ill will or selfish motives. You can't change these people no matter how nice or accommodating you are. They need to be booted to be taught a lesson. And you need to be smart and confident enough to know how to shut these jerks down and boot them.

I was a passenger a few months ago in an Uber that had a camera mounted mid-way through the car between the front and back door. That camera was right on the PAX face. That does make you feel like you need to be on your good behavior.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PKUBER said:


> Just had an entitled young girl get in my car last night...we started driving and she said she was cold. I very politely told her I would just leave the two front ones open and inch...then she falsely accused me of not wearing a mask right to my masked face. LOL. You can't make this stuff up. I pulled over and asked her to get out...it was 1:00 AM. She rated me a 1 and reported no mask to Uber. I countered and keep trying to go over Ubers customer service bullshit to talk to someone from head office about this unfair rating system. I have a dashcam and am now threatening to go to media...lets see if they try to kick me off the ap.


Should have done SOCIETY a favor
And
RUN HER OVER !

ELIMINATE THE LIARS & CHEATS & THIEVES !


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

No offense but, based on my experience, you are probably already suspended for 48 hours. The honest and compassionate drivers take a beating in this business.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

PKUBER said:


> Just had an entitled young girl get in my car last night...we started driving and she said she was cold. I very politely told her I would just leave the two front ones open and inch...then she falsely accused me of not wearing a mask right to my masked face. LOL. You can't make this stuff up. I pulled over and asked her to get out...it was 1:00 AM. She rated me a 1 and reported no mask to Uber. I countered and keep trying to go over Ubers customer service bullshit to talk to someone from head office about this unfair rating system. I have a dashcam and am now threatening to go to media...lets see if they try to kick me off the ap.


What is best for you and will relieve stress and premature greying and aging in you is to let them have their way as much as possible even if they annoy you. It isn't worth her putting or he putting impaired report on you or getting even with you in another way. Be careful out there because some of them have guns too. Just smile for them and 1 star and they will never know you did 1 star.

If you ever see an African American single mother with a child without a seat, hit the pedal and gtf out of there. Yesterday I had a single mother with 2 kids. They got in car and no baby seat for baby. Her mother took 14 minutes to come out. I decided to be patient as they were going to MOA a decent $28 ride. Then in freeway her little daughter said she has to be bad and we pulled over so she can urinate, she did on side of freeway and her grandma helped her. Got back inside and I had to endure the whole ride with the main Uber app owner pax constantly asking me what time we will make it there even though the phone was on a holder facing both of us and she herself said she was an Uber driver in Chicago for a while so how can she not see the big ETA on the Google Maps and how can she ask me repeatedly for like 4 or 5 time throughout the ride?

And to make things even way worse, her armpits smell was taking up the entire car the whole time and she was next to me in front so I dealt with smell and thank God face mask helped me somewhat. And when we got the Mall for them to join birthday party, the party was over and the caller told her they already left. So this woman was on a delayed brain time and not real time. I told her I have to get my next ride and they exited.

I myself am African from East Africa and we Africans don't normally do this delayed stuff and the illogical stuff. My rides for Africans are smooth and they are always out fast with no issues, but I believe maybe something about African American culture is causing this laziness. I don't discriminate and give everyone rides.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

That's way regulation is needed!!!.we need a set minimum wage..health benefits and no more unfair deactivations...riders are the worst..if I sense a attitude or even a bad vibe I rate the pax a 1..then I reach out to Lyft explaining a very bad ride occurred...most times the pax with conjure up a lie it has helped me tremendously...


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> What is best for you and will relieve stress and premature greying and aging in you is to let them have their way as much as possible even if they annoy you. It isn't worth her putting or he putting impaired report on you or getting even with you in another way. Be careful out there because some of them have guns too. Just smile for them and 1 star and they will never know you did 1 star.
> 
> If you ever see an African American single mother with a child without a seat, hit the pedal and gtf out of there. Yesterday I had a single mother with 2 kids. They got in car and no baby seat for baby. Her mother took 14 minutes to come out. I decided to be patient as they were going to MOA a decent $28 ride. Then in freeway her little daughter said she has to be bad and we pulled over so she can urinate, she did on side of freeway and her grandma helped her. Got back inside and I had to endure the whole ride with the main Uber app owner pax constantly asking me what time we will make it there even though the phone was on a holder facing both of us and she herself said she was an Uber driver in Chicago for a while so how can she not see the big ETA on the Google Maps and how can she ask me repeatedly for like 4 or 5 time throughout the ride?
> 
> ...


According to your profile you've been a driver and on this site for a long time now. As I assume you've been reading all around this board in the time being here I wonder what made you do these things on this ride request:

-Start a ride with a child without a car seat (and waiting 14 min for the adult to come out!!!) when you know its against Uber/Lyft's policies and a law in soooo many states
-Accept a rider in the front seat when, again, Uber and Lyft's policies particularly highlight that as NOT an option during this pandemic

I don't care about the amount of money I would lose on a particular ride if what's presented to me as a trip is illegal and against Uber/Lyft's policies. They won't have your back in anything that may happen on that ride, so money should not be an incentive to break laws/ policies. Greed has a dark side, hope you don't do it again.

It does not matter where you come from or how a particular community and the people that belong to it act as passengers. Laws and policies are there for a reason and apply to ALL people and communities. Whether we like them or not, they need to be followed. My 2 cents.

PS: The armpit smell would not exist if you would have followed policies.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Retired Senior said:


> No offense but, based on my experience, you are probably already suspended for 48 hours. The honest and compassionate drivers take a beating in this business.


Nope...not suspended. Since I posted on her this again happened the next day right in my own neighbourhood. I pick up a young 20 something man and when he gets in I ask him ever so politely if he would not mind pulling the mask up over his nose. He got very defensive and told me he cannot breath. I told him I have a type one diabetic son home from University and an 85 year old mother I visit in a retirement home. He said he would cancel so I said no problem and he got out. He then reported to Uber that I was mot wearing a mask. Again with a dashcam and two stickers saying "you may be recorded" Uber has refunded me the cancellation fee.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> That's way regulation is needed!!!.we need a set minimum wage..health benefits and no more unfair deactivations...riders are the worst..if I sense a attitude or even a bad vibe I rate the pax a 1..then I reach out to Lyft explaining a very bad ride occurred...most times the pax with conjure up a lie it has helped me tremendously...


I live the Greater Toronto Area....I like the freedom of self employment but would like to get a group of us together to force Uber to make the rating system more fair. Let's all go down to Bloor Street Head Office as a group of a few thousand and lets see if they will listen. Even Priority Customer Service gets you knowwhere.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

If you have a dash cam you need to use it to your full advantage. Before u put someone out, explain the window crack as a safety measure and offer to crank the heat. But always ASK them if they would like to continue the ride or get another driver. Make all the "rider's" doing. The key with dashcams is to display yourself as beyond reproach and let the rider get themself kicked off the platform.

You gotta remember eating are averaged over 500 rides. It would take at least two 1 star ratings lower your overall by a mere
.01 unless you are a new driver. So sweat it. You don't need to win or be right with a-hole riders. Being SUCCESSFUL is more than enough. Some might call letting them screw themself a bonus. Just sayin...


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

TDrivesU said:


> If you have a dash cam you need to use it to your full advantage. Before u put someone out, explain the window crack as a safety measure and offer to crank the heat. But always ASK them if they would like to continue the ride or get another driver. Make all the "rider's" doing. The key with dashcams is to display yourself as beyond reproach and let the rider get themself kicked off the platform.
> 
> You gotta remember eating are averaged over 500 rides. It would take at least two 1 star ratings lower your overall by a mere
> .01 unless you are a new driver. So sweat it. You don't need to win or be right with a-hole riders. Being SUCCESSFUL is more than enough. Some might call letting them screw themself a bonus. Just sayin...


Thanks, but your advice is pretty obvious for a Diamond driver....I obviously asked them if they would like to get out..however, the last thing I am going to do to an obnoxious, rude rider is offer to help them get another ride. Even Uber does not require or suggest that. LOL


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

PKUBER said:


> Thanks, but your advice is pretty obvious for a Diamond driver....I obviously asked them if they would like to get out..however, the last thing I am going to do to an obnoxious, rude rider is offer to help them get another ride. Even Uber does not require or suggest that. LOL


To be fair, it only takes 400 trips to get Diamond.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> To be fair, it only takes 400 trips to get Diamond.


 Shoot here it can take 600 trips, if they're all one point trips &#129322;


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Dash cams do not matter anymore .Uber will not let you upload the video and if you go to the hub they won;t look at it.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Escoman said:


> Dash cams do not matter anymore .Uber will not let you upload the video and if you go to the hub they won;t look at it.


Know your legal rights..:Uber is a corporation that must follow the laws of Ontario. They are a publicly traded company and if you are falsely accused of something that a dashcam will prove did not happen...they will not want to got to court.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Escoman said:


> Dash cams do not matter anymore .Uber will not let you upload the video and if you go to the hub they won;t look at it.


Disagree. And this is bad advice.

I personally had Uber safety team call me directly a few months ago and asked for my dash cam footage on a google drive so they could handle a situation with some unruly pax where the police were involved.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Some details I didn't share earlier:
> 
> Pax complained the moment he got into my car about the 5x surge price for his 1.0 mile trip. Also demanded I roll up all the windows because he was cold. Insisted he just tested negative for covid so he didn't need to wear a mask. We were maybe 0.4 mile from dropoff when he decides to cancel. I pulled over right away. I think he wanted to get a free trip. When he saw Uber charged him despite the cancel, he got furious and wouldn't leave the car. I told him to either reorder or let me go. He finally left. In hindsight, if I knew he could screw me so easily, I might have driven him that last 0.4 mile for free. He was young and fit. No reason he couldn't walk 1 mile let alone 0.4.
> 
> ...


ANYTIME A PAX ACTS SQUIRRELY you must call an report them verbally to protect yourself. Pax who act like that are subhuman an are controlled by evil spirits. They must be culled from the platform an the only tool we have as OPs is the REPORT. Sorry for your situation. Good luck


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Disagree. And this is bad advice.
> 
> I personally had Uber safety team call me directly a few months ago and asked for my dash cam footage on a google drive so they could handle a situation with some unruly pax where the police were involved.


Exactly, they will and can use dashcam videos. I am fed up with this bullshit and will go to the media if I have to. I do mot depend on this income and am sick and tired of Uber giving lip service about about taking complaints seriously. Why is my advice bad? I have won several lawsuits over my career...one picture is worth a thousand words as they say.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Disagree. And this is bad advice.
> 
> I personally had Uber safety team call me directly a few months ago and asked for my dash cam footage on a google drive so they could handle a situation with some unruly pax where the police were involved.


Because police were involved. I have 4 friends got temp deactivated for alleged dui. Offered dash cam footage rejected. Issue is Uber can't require you to take a breathalyzer so they take the approach to deactivate and cover their ass just in case


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Escoman said:


> Because police were involved. I have 4 friends got temp deactivated for alleged dui. Offered dash cam footage rejected. Issue is Uber can't require you to take a breathalyzer so they take the approach to deactivate and cover their ass just in case


What does this have to do with using dashcam to protect yourself from false accusations. Good lawyer could easily bring Uber to their knees!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> Ant advice please?
> View attachment 479603


Switch to hashish brownies? No odour.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

PKUBER said:


> What does this have to do with using dashcam to protect yourself from false accusations. Good lawyer could easily bring Uber to their knees!


If you have the funds for that. Lawyers won't take them on they have too much money and lawyers to fight you and break you.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Escoman said:


> Because police were involved. I have 4 friends got temp deactivated for alleged dui. Offered dash cam footage rejected. Issue is Uber can't require you to take a breathalyzer so they take the approach to deactivate and cover their ass just in case


Hell I have actually known drivers who offered to go take a breathalyzer and pay for it themselves. Yet U/L refused their offer



PKUBER said:


> What does this have to do with using dashcam to protect yourself from false accusations. Good lawyer could easily bring Uber to their knees!


Even if you found a lawyer that was capable of bringing them to their knees, they're going to appeal appeal and appeal until they financially destroy you and you can not financially continue with the lawsuit


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PKUBER said:


> Good lawyer could easily bring Uber to their knees!


You've obviously never been involved in litigation.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> You've obviously never been involved in litigation.


Actually several times...latest is VW class action. They just settled.



Escoman said:


> If you have the funds for that. Lawyers won't take them on they have too much money and lawyers to fight you and break you.


Media is a very good weapon against publicly traded companies who do not want their stock prices to go down. Won a good settlement for wife against big law firm in Toronto. Grow a set of balls.LOL


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

If the company cares it can be


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Escoman said:


> If the company cares it can be


And that's the point. I'm not sure that Uber cares.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Escoman said:


> Dash cams do not matter anymore .Uber will not let you upload the video and if you go to the hub they won;t look at it.


Maybe YOUR hub won't. I've never had a problem.



PKUBER said:


> Know your legal rights..:Uber is a corporation that must follow the laws of Ontario. They are a publicly traded company and if you are falsely accused of something that a dashcam will prove did not happen...they will not want to got to court.


Uber doesn't go to court. They either have their attorneys stall for enough time where the driver goes broke paying their attorney and gives up, or they settle.

For all of their shenanigans, and media coverage of lawsuits, there is a surprising lack of actual Judgements against them.

People like to say, "Uber lost a court battle and now have to...," when in reality, they settled out of court and agreed to do or not do whatever.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

SuzeCB said:


> Maybe YOUR hub won't. I've never had a problem.
> 
> 
> Uber doesn't go to court. They either have their attorneys stall for enough time where the driver goes broke paying their attorney and gives up, or they settle.
> ...


Yes you are correct but this conversation started out talking about getting the rating system changed. Bad media coverage for a publicly traded company can often force change. Furthermore, my experience has been that large companies would rather "settle" issues than go to court. You just have to have the balls to get the ball rolling. Often just a lawyers friends letter head is all you need. Speaking from experience!&#128514;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Escoman said:


> Dash cams do not matter anymore .Uber will not let you upload the video and if you go to the hub they won;t look at it.


You don't ask Uber if you can upload it. You upload it to Youtube as an unlisted video and provide them with the link in your response back to them. Also in you response to Uber you request the passenger information for the theft of services charges you will be filing with the local police department. This is what I did, the money for the false complaints was promptly placed back in my account. I could tell Uber watched the videos multiple times by the number of views they had.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If your not worried about ever drivIng again just post it as a regular YT video and ask for information relating to the identities of the persons in question.

Completely legal to do if your posting a video of someone for the purpose of identifying them to file charges.

Hopefully it will go viral and you can make a ton of money off the video...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PKUBER said:


> You just have to have the balls to get the ball rolling.


Uber has much larger POCKETS than you have balls.

Sure, you can it "rolling." But for what purpose? For what point?

So that you can say you "beat" Uber? It's a waste of time and effort.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Uber has much larger POCKETS than you have balls.
> 
> Sure, you can it "rolling." But for what purpose? For what point?
> 
> So that you can say you "beat" Uber? It's a waste of time and effort.


Uber has given perks for keeping rating high so I guess I do not like large corporations not honouring
their system. False allegations should not reduce a drivers rating. Period. Why do you defend Uber? Do you work for Uber? Maybe you are one of those drivers who do not wear masks. Those drivers should also be booted off the Ap.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Uber has much larger POCKETS than you have balls.
> 
> Sure, you can it "rolling." But for what purpose? For what point?
> 
> So that you can say you "beat" Uber? It's a waste of time and effort.


Although now might be the ideal time to file suit. Perhaps spending 180 million on proposition 22 has caused some financial strain, leaving less money available to fight other lawsuits &#129335;‍♀&#128517;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PKUBER said:


> Why do you defend Uber? Do you work for Uber? Maybe you are one of those drivers who do not wear masks.


I am not defending Uber.

I don't work for Uber.

I haven't driven for Uber since February 29th, because of the pandemic. (I'm in my late 60s.)

Why do I say I'm not defending them? Because I'm not. Saying that you can't outlast them in litigation is hardly defending them. The reality is that you can't.

Why would a person want to begin a lawsuit that doesn't have any chance of accomplishing its goals? Just for the purpose of harassing them? Forget about it -- they don't care. Uber doesn't have feelings. It's basically a soul-less organization, though I can't speak to the issue of any individual employees.

And for the record, my Significant Other is a trial lawyer.



Daisey77 said:


> Perhaps spending 180 million on proposition 22 has caused some financial strain, leaving less money available to fight other lawsuits


I don't know about anyone else here, but I can't play in that size of a league.

If I could, I'd hardly be working on the issue of whether to try to get a few bucks out of Uber.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I am not defending Uber.
> 
> I don't work for Uber.
> 
> ...


I was totally being a smart-ass


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What is best for you and will relieve stress and premature greying and aging in you is to let them have their way as much as possible even if they annoy you. It isn't worth her putting or he putting impaired report on you or getting even with you in another way. Be careful out there because some of them have guns too. Just smile for them and 1 star and they will never know you did 1 star.
> 
> If you ever see an African American single mother with a child without a seat, hit the pedal and gtf out of there. Yesterday I had a single mother with 2 kids. They got in car and no baby seat for baby. Her mother took 14 minutes to come out. I decided to be patient as they were going to MOA a decent $28 ride. Then in freeway her little daughter said she has to be bad and we pulled over so she can urinate, she did on side of freeway and her grandma helped her. Got back inside and I had to endure the whole ride with the main Uber app owner pax constantly asking me what time we will make it there even though the phone was on a holder facing both of us and she herself said she was an Uber driver in Chicago for a while so how can she not see the big ETA on the Google Maps and how can she ask me repeatedly for like 4 or 5 time throughout the ride?
> 
> ...


Forgive me but didn't Uber and Lyft recently forbade us from putting anyone in the front passenger seat? If this policy did change could you please post their change of "heart"?



Christinebitg said:


> I am not defending Uber.
> 
> I don't work for Uber.
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned, the top brass at Uber are comprised as androids. who don't suffer from human frailties and get their kic ks from driving us crazy!


----------

